# Polyurethane, What type of brush?



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

I am appling polyurethane to my stairs, I was told to use china bristle brush. I am using china bristle brush, and the hairs keep coming off the brush. What type of brush is better for this? I have to do alot of spindles as well. Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You need a better quality one then
The better brushes cost more, but leave a better finish...and don't leave bristles


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Any recommendations on what brands, home cheapo doesn't have quality ones, I guess I'll have to go to a paint store. ***White or Black bristle***???


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Although I've heard of some who like black, I always use white myself
They are a bit softer and IMO leave a better finish

Most any of the Corona, Purdy, and Wooster lines are pretty good
I have mostly Corona and Purdys for that type of work, though the Wooster seems nice also


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

typically white china is used in interior work, and black china for exterior work. Thats a broad generalization, but its mostly because of the soft tips of the white.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thanks guy, got it!


----------



## naromli (Jan 26, 2008)

We have built our own home and decided to do the all the painting ourselves. I just finished polyurethaning our treads and have only used Purdy brushes, (I also use them for the painting) they cost more but are well worth the investment and I have never had a bristle come off of the brushes.


----------

